# Stealth subwoofer Install - NOW WITH WRITE-UP



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Well my subwoofer install in the boot is 99% complete. It sounds awesome, and really complements the bose install nicely. There is loads of low down punch now and it goes VERY loud! :lol: It needs a bit a fine tuning for gain and low-frequency roll off (all adjustable on the amp), and perhaps a little bit of 'dynamat' in the tyre well, but all in all I'm very happy with it.

Write-up to come shortly, but here's the finished job...


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

That looks top class and sure it sounds it too.. but what appens when you get a flat? :lol:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Whack01 said:


> That looks top class and sure it sounds it too.. but what appens when you get a flat? :lol:


 :? You don't get a spare tyre with the MK2 anyway - just the tyre mobility system.


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

I never even looked when ordering mine, just assumed it was one of those space saver jobbies.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

That's one thing about the TT that worries the bejeebubs out of me. In 3 years with my A3 I've needed the spare wheel twice due to punctures. Don't think I can see myself fuffing around with some crappy unreliable tyre sealant 100 miles from home 

Oh and the sub looks damn cool - is it sealed or are you using the boot space as a baffle? What power, size and frequency response?


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

markTT225 said:


> Whack01 said:
> 
> 
> > That looks top class and sure it sounds it too.. but what appens when you get a flat? :lol:
> ...


What is the tyre mobility system ... I looked in mine and the top right hand corner is empty -- you have something there is that extra or does it come with the car?


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Very Nice and Stealth like.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Sorry for the dumb question - if the sub is permanently switched on ie via the BOSE amp ..is the boot floor removed or folded as in the pics..?


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

TTSFan said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Whack01 said:
> ...


If its missing you need to see your Stealer....!


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Yup just double checked I dont have one, this is 100% part of the kit right its not some extra you have to buy?

I am about to do a 1500km drive thanks guys for the info


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Reaperman said:


> Very Nice and Stealth like.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Sorry for the dumb question - if the sub is permanently switched on ie via the BOSE amp ..is the boot floor removed or folded as in the pics..?


The boot floor completely covers the sub. The sub is mounted in a separate sealed box, but the sound seems to propagate into the cabin very well even with the boot floor covering it. The bass seems a bit tighter when the floor is pulled back, so I might investigate porting the floor slightly to improve the sound when it's covered.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TTSFan said:


> Yup just double checked I dont have one, this is 100% part of the kit right its not some extra you have to buy?
> 
> I am about to do a 1500km drive thanks guys for the info


The grey box with the label on top is the compressor with hose and cable to plug into the cig lighter socket. The bottle in the plastic bag contains the tyre sealing gunk. Apart from the jack that's all you get for puncture "repair".

It's nothing to do with different equipment for different markets is it? You're in S Africa I believe.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

VicTT said:


> It's nothing to do with different equipment for different markets is it? You're in S Africa I believe.


Yes it is isn't it. The answers in your post about what tyres. You have Conti RUN FLATS. Hence no tyre mobility stuff.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice work. Clearly a Pioneer Shallow Depth - is that 10" or 12"? What kind of amp did you use (can only make out a bit of it in the photo)? I know you've promised specs...just impatient. How did you interface to the Bose amp? Did you pick up the line for the Bose woofer and re-route to the Pioneer's amp?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

It's a Pioneer 10" shallow mount sub, mounted into the Pioneer shallow mount sub enclosure. Enclosure is about 14 litres volume. Amplifier is a Sony XM-1S - 290W RMS into 4 ohms (mono). Sub is rated at about the same RMS power.

I tapped-into the line-outs from the headunit that feed into the Bose amp. This is easiest to do at the Bose amplifier end - it means you don't have to run RCA cables through the car. The longest lead length in the whole set-up is the power cable to the battery, and that's only 3 feet long.


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

markTT225 said:


> It's a Pioneer 10" shallow mount sub, mounted into the Pioneer shallow mount sub enclosure. Enclosure is about 14 litres volume. Amplifier is a Sony XM-1S - 290W RMS into 4 ohms (mono). Sub is rated at about the same RMS power.
> 
> I tapped-into the line-outs from the headunit that feed into the Bose amp. This is easiest to do at the Bose amplifier end - it means you don't have to run RCA cables through the car. The longest lead length in the whole set-up is the power cable to the battery, and that's only 3 feet long.


That is awesome how much did this all come to if you dont mind me asking


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

TTSFan said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a Pioneer 10" shallow mount sub, mounted into the Pioneer shallow mount sub enclosure. Enclosure is about 14 litres volume. Amplifier is a Sony XM-1S - 290W RMS into 4 ohms (mono). Sub is rated at about the same RMS power.
> ...


Â£280 in total. It would have been cheaper if I went for the Elemental Designs shallow mount sub, but they were out of stock on the 4 ohm ones.

Cost breakdown:

Amp (sony XM-1S) = Â£125
Pioneer 10" shallow mount = Â£95
Sub box = Â£40
Wiring = Â£20


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Mark - interesting mod. Does the bass still vary with the Bose Audiopilot, or does the Sony sub-amp over-ride this?

Marcus


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

GhosTTy said:


> Mark - interesting mod. Does the bass still vary with the Bose Audiopilot, or does the Sony sub-amp over-ride this?
> 
> Marcus


The Bose sub is still active and doing it's 'piloting', but I'm pretty sure that's a post process done by the bose DSP on the line-inputs to it. The Sony amp gets it's inputs from the headunit, which still has some equalisation on it. Needless to say, the bass tone control on the RNS-E is now wound a fair bit back from where it used to be :wink:.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

In the words of that great Jazz commentator... nice! 8)


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

that's the one! :lol:


----------



## yangliang (Jul 1, 2006)

Great looking install! Looks spot on mate!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mark,

If you are using output from the head, is the BOSE amp needed at all?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Mark,
> 
> If you are using output from the head, is the BOSE amp needed at all?


Kevin - The Bose amp is still operating - the set-up is identical to a normal MK2 Bose system, except I have an additional subwoofer in the boot now . It is acting as a 'fill-in' speaker, covering frequencies in the 40 - 200 Hz range. This is the area where I think the Bose sub is most lacking.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mark,
Post the how-to guide, im curious (not in a rebel sort of way !)
Lots of trim removal?


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

I will be attempting the same kind of install in my MK 2. will be taking progress photos and will do a "how to" manual.

Hang in there guys


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

How to guide will be along in a few days. 

Only one panel to remove - passenger side trim in the boot. Two screws to remove (for cargo net hook), and then the panel just pulls off.

The whole job was a doddle, far easier than the RNS-E retrofit anyway :wink:


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

DRGNFLY said:


> I will be attempting the same kind of install in my MK 2. will be taking progress photos and will do a "how to" manual.
> 
> Hang in there guys


Dood I just need to come over to you cause I want this done in mine too -- like come on  -- Did you get the concert or Chorus in yours? The dealer put the wrong F)(@*#@)( radio in mine but has agreed to swap it out the Chorus to the Concert I am just not sure if the extra speakers are already in the car....??? Do you know?


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

TTSFan said:


> DRGNFLY said:
> 
> 
> > I will be attempting the same kind of install in my MK 2. will be taking progress photos and will do a "how to" manual.
> ...


I have the Symphony in my car currently. Still waiting for more head units to be released that work with the steering wheel controls, as well as decent Fascia plates. as soon as that is available, ill do the upgrade.

I will be back in South Africa on Thursday, so lets meet up somewhere on friday and talk..


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Sure thing ping me here when you back and we can hook up


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Write-up now finished 

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/mark.davis ... nstall.pdf


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Great write-up Mark. V professional. Are you a technical author by trade?


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Another very impressive piece of work and supporting write-up. Ok for me to add to the portal ?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

GhosTTy said:


> Great write-up Mark. V professional. Are you a technical author by trade?


Thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]. No, just an RF and Microwave design engineer :lol:



BobFat said:


> Another very impressive piece of work and supporting write-up. Ok for me to add to the portal ?


No problem Neil, add away if you wish


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

markTT225 said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Great write-up Mark. V professional. Are you a technical author by trade?
> ...


Another great piece of work Mark  well done AWESOME.

I am getting my sound fitted tomorrow. they said they couldn't fit the sub like you did yours. They say it will muffle the sound way to much :S -- For all I know they could be right dunno much about this. I refused to get a sub box in the boot so they said they could do 10 inch limpids in the back speaker housing (back being a TTC) which apparently should give me good enough bass as I am not looking for the number plate to shake.

The front they wanted to do a three way system but to me the front sound was good enough. They say they do a upgrade for (R5000 divide by 15 to get pounds) to the Audi Bose system so that it can sound like a proper Bose system. They say the Audi Bose kinda sucks for the money (NOTE: Their opinion).

They putting a 5 way kenwood amp in the back where the wheel well is...

What you guys think.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

TTSFan said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > GhosTTy said:
> ...


I get what they are saying about the boot floor 'muffling' the sound, but in reality the sound is still quite punchy. I think in my system though the Bose sub is still giving some mid-bass 'punch', so the sound definition is still there. In your system though, you will only have the sub that they are installing, sp perhaps you need a more 'open' design. R5000 seems a good price though for the work they are doing. Don't forget to post some pics of the finished install :wink:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Another tremendous piece of work Mark!

Just a couple of points - stage 1 may be missing - "Remove the boot floor"  and also, what the radio removal key for..? (yes yes, I know, 'removing the radio' but is it needed for this install..?)

Great stuff though [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Janitor said:


> Another tremendous piece of work Mark!
> 
> Just a couple of points - stage 1 may be missing - "Remove the boot floor"  and also, what the radio removal key for..? (yes yes, I know, 'removing the radio' but is it needed for this install..?)
> 
> Great stuff though [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


  oops! Forgot about the boot floor! :lol: It's so easy to remove I guess people can work that out for themselves :wink:

Radio removal keys are required to disconnect the loom from the back of the headunit whilst working on the wiring. Not essential, but I always get worried about electrostatic discharge causing damage to components. It's the bain of my life at work, so I guess that's come through in this install :roll:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

> I get what they are saying about the boot floor 'muffling' the sound, but in reality the sound is still quite punchy. I think in my system though the Bose sub is still giving some mid-bass 'punch', so the sound definition is still there. In your system though, you will only have the sub that they are installing, sp perhaps you need a more 'open' design. R5000 seems a good price though for the work they are doing. Don't forget to post some pics of the finished install Wink


Yeah I had a problem with the Sub as I use my boot to transport things. My small puppies love the back window they sit in the boot (with the boot covers off and the seats down and have a feast  - I try not to break to hard 

I am not sure about these "limpid" speakers and sub's in one though :S -- Anyone know about them?

The guy said that in the front (the Chorus system) there is only one speaker per door which I cant believe as I have put my ear (very sophisticated ) to the door and can hear sound from both grids in the door....

To change the speakers in the front door (since they already have wiring) is it a simple unplug and plug others in or is there calibration that you have to do?


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

markTT225 said:


> Write-up now finished
> 
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/mark.davis ... nstall.pdf


First class write up Mark.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Mark...this is just so incredibly well done! Thank you. May I send a copy on to my contacts at Bose Professional Systems? I'd be curious to hear what they make of it. Is this the missing link?


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Absolutely top drawer Mark !!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Singletrack said:


> May I send a copy on to my contacts at Bose Professional Systems? I'd be curious to hear what they make of it. Is this the missing link?


OOF! Nice idea but I can't see it going down overly well somehow :?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Singletrack said:


> Mark...this is just so incredibly well done! Thank you. May I send a copy on to my contacts at Bose Professional Systems? I'd be curious to hear what they make of it. Is this the missing link?


Thank-you kind sir (and everyone else) for their complements. .

By all means, show it to the Bose guys. I can kind of guess what they might say about it though - probably similar comments to the ICE experts that TTSFan has been talking to, i.e., the sound would be muffled in the boot.

I have been having a play with it today, and with the boot cover pulled back there is definetely more 'punch' to the sound. The sound is still acceptable though with the cover in place. I'm pondering on making a new floor for the boot from MDF and covering it with carpet, then putting a grille directly over the speaker. Would be a shame to start hacking to pieces the OEM boot floor and the handle for the floor is slap bang in the way of the speaker anyway :roll:

It has been a pleasing project though, and well worth the time and effort I have put in. Certain types of music have really come to life with the addition of that extra low end punch. A couple of albums I was listening to today - "Metallica's Master of Puppets" and "Micheal Jackson's off the wall", really blew me away


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

markTT225 said:


> Singletrack said:
> 
> 
> > Mark...this is just so incredibly well done! Thank you. May I send a copy on to my contacts at Bose Professional Systems? I'd be curious to hear what they make of it. Is this the missing link?
> ...


You took the words right out of my mouth, the guys I have been chatting to me said the other option was to build me a custom floor "mat" with a grill etc to allow the sub sound to come out.

Question what are the speaker grills for on top of the dash (by the pillar next to the window (on both sides) and in the middle of the dash (where the windscreen meets the dash>


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

This is where all the Bose speakers are:

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/BoseinAudiTTCoupe.jpg
.


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

How cool is that diagram  -- Do you have one for the concert system it will REALLY help me - please


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

TTSFan said:


> How cool is that diagram  -- Do you have one for the concert system it will REALLY help me - please


Sorry mate, only got a piccy for the Bose. I'm sure the speaker locations will be in the same for concert - just less of them.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Humm, after looking at that diagram, I'm pondering something else here...

How about upgrading and then up-amping the two Sub speakers in the front doors..?

Would need to find out whether the feed to those speakers rolls on to feed the mids too or whether they have their own separate speaker cables which could be intercepted and driven by an bigger amp in the boot with its input signal tapped in the same way that Mark has done..?

That would bring additional weight directly into the cabin, but would probably also shake the door panels off :?

Thoughts therein anyone..?


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Janitor said:


> Humm, after looking at that diagram, I'm pondering something else here...
> 
> How about upgrading and then up-amping the two Sub speakers in the front doors..?
> 
> ...


I don't see a problem with that and even if they where on the same line\cable not an issue, you just disconnect the woofers and reconnect the line back onto the mids ....

I am going for a similar sub Mark posted. I still think I can get away with excellent quality Drivers where the woofer currently are, tweaters where the mids are in both the front and back pannels which are easy to take off.

Then I have options with the sub either not put drivers in one of the back pannels and fit a 10" sub there or fit the sub into the boot, still going to try find a sub I can try fit in the wheel well where the vents are .... dunno if I will be able to do this.. but tomorrow I am going once again to take the pannels off with the ICE guys and design a more "custom" system


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Janitor said:


> Humm, after looking at that diagram, I'm pondering something else here...
> 
> How about upgrading and then up-amping the two Sub speakers in the front doors..?
> 
> ...


An interesting idea 8) 
Judging by the amount of cables coming out of the Boseamp, I would hazard a guess that the Bose amp feeds the 'Mids' independantly - thereby adding some filtering to the sound to stop the bass frequencies going to them. You could leave the Bose amp to drive the mids, and drive the two subs in the front from a new amplifier. It would be straightforward enough to find out which wires feed which speakers from the Bose - If you have a multimeter you would need to do a continuity check from the bose amp outputs to the speaker terminals.

I'm not sure what sub speaker would fit in the doors though - you would need to take the door panel off and get the tape measure out to measure the depth. I know Pioneer make a shallow mount 8" sub by the way.

Your point about the rattling door panel might be a problem though - my TT went into the dealers last year to have a rattle fixed and this was with the standard woofers :roll:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Singletrack do you now some-one who works at Bose in Tongeren (B) :wink:

Mark, nice work. But if you asked me, you should even had a better system if you didn't bought the Bose and choosed for a personal speakerset and amplefier


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Singletrack do you now some-one who works at Bose in Tongeren (B)

Mark, nice work. But if you asked me, you should even had a better system if you didn't bought the Bose and choosed for a personal speakerset and amplefier


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Singletrack do you now some-one who works at Bose in Tongeren (B)

Mark, nice work. But if you asked me, you should even had a better system if you didn't bought the Bose and choosed for a personal speakerset and amplefier


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Singletrack do you now some-one who works at Bose in Tongeren (B)

Mark, nice work. But if you asked me, you should even had a better system if you didn't bought the Bose and choosed for a personal speakerset and amplefier


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Janitor, let's hope the moderator's like those pictures as much as i do :wink:

Keep on posting them, it motivates me to post often on this forum. Do you realy think a clown like you could send me away LOL

Please go on, the more the better.
My apologize i can't react inmediatetly tomorrow on your waxing threads but i will try tomorrow evening.

I like you , you are a funny guy


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Just thought I'd post some pics of my boot floor. It's made from 6mm MDF and covered in black faux swede. It folds like the OEM item so you can get access to the tools


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Now that is a very cool fit!!!! Is the sound betta?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

TTSFan said:


> Now that is a very cool fit!!!! Is the sound betta?


Sounds punchier now, definetely an improvement in sound quality


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Mark, That really does look like a professional mod. 8) 
Top marks, go to the top of the class!
.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

markTT225 said:


> TTSFan said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is a very cool fit!!!! Is the sound betta?
> ...


That would make sense as the sub is now able to move the air freely into the boot space...

Nice one... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice tutorial. But I think that you should absolutely make this step the first one in the tutorial. I'm saying this because I tried to take a look at the J525 amp (no bose in my TT) and I found out it was difficult to put the left trim back. I even broke some a plastic clip.
Here is step 1: (tool needed wedge 3409)

*Removing and installing rear cross panel trim *
Special tools and workshop equipment required

Removal wedge -3409-

Removing

- Unclip rear cross panel trim -1- vertically upwards using removal wedge -3409-.

Installing 
Install in reverse order of removal. Observe the following:

Note
Check the clips for damage or deformation and renew if necessary. 
- Insert rear cross panel trim -1- so that retainers on left and right engage in pins -3- and eyelets -4-. 
- Fold lip of rear lid seal -2- over rear cross panel trim -1-.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Here is the left panel exploded view:


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

And the removal guide:


----------



## LotusRacerX (Apr 13, 2013)

Just did this install in my 2010 today. Heck of a time with that back panel, could not get it off, so had to go with "bending" the side panel, which lost 2 clips. Seems like the 2 remaining are enough though. I could not disconnect the battery, since the negative terminal is captive by the rear panel. Write-up did not include the usual "unplug battery" step, so I let it ride.

Anyhow, the boot floor has a lump in it in the 2010, emulating the hub of the non-existent spare tire, so there is room in there for a small amp, JL 300/1, but not a speaker. I used a leftover 10" sub enclosure from my old 350Z....fit just fine.

The wire colors remained the same, which was great. Could not have done it without that mapping.

Funny thing, the amp keeps switching on when I open the doors, and does not go off when the key is removed. I presume this is the weird Audi electronics, "warming up" the Bose amp as soon as you open the door. Can someone confirm this odd behavior? So much seems to happen electronically, when you open the door in this car.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

markTT225 said:


> Write-up now finished
> 
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/mark.davis ... nstall.pdf


I can't get this link to work?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Rip - There's a number of these types of mods out there for the Mk2. Run a forum search for "subwoofer" or a Google seach for "Subwoofer Audi Mk2" and you'll find plenty. Since the Mk2 doesn't have a spare tire, there's quire a few options available which won't affect the trunk area. Either from a car audio shop or DIY.

UK Car Audio -
https://www.sourcesounds.com/gallery/au ... io_upgrade

Then there's this VW/Audi spare tire subwoofer -
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-vol ... 00051419b/


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I've installed my Pioneer TS-WX77A which is a flat subwoofer. I need to finish the job, then I'll post some photos


----------

